# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Ab nach Brasilien Mitbewohner fr SAO MIGUEL DO GOSTOSO gesucht

## JR*

Hallo Zusammen,

diesen Winter will ich mal nicht im verregneten kalten Deutschland verbringen und stattdessen in Brasilien meine Surfskills verbessern und mit gleichgesinnten "den Herrgott fr 1 Monat einen guten Mann sein lassen"  :Smile: 
Da hab ich das Bungalow-Projekt von rino687 (www.caju-verde.com) hier im Forum gesehen und seit dem bin ich extrem hei auf SAO MIGUEL DO GOSTOSO. Nun wrde ich dort gerne eine 2er oder 4er Surf-WG fr den Dezember 2013 grnden.

Zu meiner Person, ich bin ein 26 Jahre alter Oberbayer, bin begeisterter und ambitionierter Sportler und will meine Windsurfskills unbedingt rapide verbessern.

Meldet euch wenn ihr euch vorstellen knnt eine lssige Zeit mit mir und viel Wind dort zu verbringen.

Hang Loose!
Josef

----------


## griffi

Hey Josef

Hab etwas hnliches fr Winter 2014 im sinne. Kannst du mir kurz so deine Erfahrungen schildern? Ein Freund von mir war 2012 in Icaraizinho und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher wohin dass es effektiv gehen soll. Wr super wenn du mir kurz ein paar Zeilen zu sao miguel schreiben knntest.

Falls jemand dies hier liest und auch interesse hat.. Mal kurz melden unter:
griffi_88 at yahoo.de

Vielleicht knnte man sich ein wenig Kosten sparen mit transport usw...

Grsse aus der Schweiz.. Marcel

----------

